# Sailboat charter as a gift for my husband



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi there!

I'm new to this. I'd like to find a sailboat to charter for my husband. His birthday is coming up. I've looked at Conch Charters and a few others. Any words of advice. Any companies to recommend?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Where To??


----------



## Bermudahigh (Nov 17, 2007)

We're just back a few days ago from a 2 week charter in the BVI. I've used most every charter company except Conch Charters. Moorings, sunsail, TMM several times, Catamaran Co, BVI yacht charters, Island yachts/usvi, and a few others. Most recently, we used Pro Valor Yacht charters. This is our second time with them and will be going back. They are without doubt the best company i've worked with. I have no vested interest in their company. I dont own a boat for charter with them, i dont have friends that own boats in their management fleet. They just go the extra mile for you. Our boat was clean, plenty of linens and towels and available before it was due allowing us to jump on early. Their email addy is: [email protected] i don't get any referral fee or anything like that. they are a good company and deserve consideration.


----------



## sailvi767 (Aug 25, 2007)

The boats are ProValor are very old. Most are over 10 years. They have a few newer boats. Be very careful with the older boats.


----------



## Ladyhawke2 (Dec 28, 2006)

My wife and I just got back from a charter with Conch in the BVIs. We were both very pleased with the company and the condition of the boat. The people are great to deal with and professional. Great pricing as well. As an aside, we chartered a 34 Beneteau and if I were to do it again I would go with a 36' minimum...it would take the waves a whole lot better.


----------

